# I need to replace the extractor on my 96



## chutestrate (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm having a hard time getting the old extractor out. I've watched a video of it being done, but I can't pop out the pin holding it in. What tool can I use? The video shows an allan wrench being used, but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Removing Extractor*

I've used a small drift punch to to that myself. Use a padded vise and when you compress the vice it will hold the extractor in the recess with the spring. The concern is that you will make the pin fit loose and it will not stay correctly in the pin bore which is staked from the top. Using a small hammer to strike the drift "smartly" to start the pin out. It will benefit you to take time to examine the area at the top of the slide and make sure that the staked area has not been damaged. Installation is the reverse, basically. The best videos I have seen and what you may have watched are at www.beretta92fs.com. Just make sure that you realize that it takes a pretty determined rap with the hammer to remove the pin.


----------



## chutestrate (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you. Guess I've just been too gentle.


----------

